# Meta-analysis: SSRI are a jew scam who to turn people into cucks



## Halotestin (Jan 16, 2020)

Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors versus placebo in patients with major depressive disorder. A systematic review with meta-analysis and Trial Sequential Analysis - PubMed


PROSPERO CRD42013004420.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




CONCLUSIONS: SSRIs might have statistically significant effects on depressive symptoms, but *all trials were at high risk of bias and the clinical significance seems questionable. SSRIs significantly increase the risk of both serious and non-serious adverse events. The potential small beneficial effects seem to be outweighed by harmful effects."*




https://www.madinamerica.com/2017/10/rigorous-study-finds-antidepressants-worsen-long-term-outcomes/
"...Previous research has also found that antidepressants are no more effective than placebo for mild-to-moderate depression, and other studies have questioned whether such medications are effective even for severe depression. Concerns have also been raised about the health risks of taking antidepressants—such as a recent study which found that taking antidepressants increases one’s risk of death by 33% (see MIA report). *In fact, studies have demonstrated that as many as 85% of people recover spontaneously from depression. In a recent example, researchers found that only 35% of people who experienced depression had a second episode within 15 years. That means that 65% of people who have a bout of depression are likely never to experience it again*."






The Dark Side Of Serotonin Exposed By Haidut In 70 Studies


Below is the commentary of @haidut on 70 studies regarding serotonin. The links lead to the thread where haidut often provides some direct quotes from the study (and of course the links to the actual studies). I hope that with providing this as a whole it aids in learning in effective way about...




raypeatforum.com


----------



## Almu (Jan 16, 2020)

TL;DR ?


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> TL;DR ?


Ssri have minimal effectivness overweighted by their side effects

85% recover from depression without drugs

Serotonin fuck your assertivness, skin, longevity, hormones and bones


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> TL;DR ?


1. Antidepressants are no more effective than placebo for mild-to-moderate depression;
2. *In fact, studies have demonstrated that as many as 85% of people recover spontaneously from depression.*


----------



## crosshold (Jan 16, 2020)

idc ssris probably saved my life


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 16, 2020)

SSRIs are trash killed my motivation personality and emotions while making me extremely bored to the point I wanted to kill Myself


----------



## Mayorga (Jan 16, 2020)

keep in mind ray-peaters have a tendency to cherry-pick(bad methodology, published in obscure journals) and misrepresent studies


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Best avi on the site 

edmund kemper is the ultimate dark triad bad boy


----------



## splunx (Jan 16, 2020)

ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4059894/

AKA dominance is associated with higher serotonin levels. Subordinate baboons injected with serotonin typically rise in social status.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2020)

All that matters is whether SSRI's make you low inhibition (basically kill anxiety)
If so, they're worth it

@cjtheassender said they helped him a lot in that respect, but as all things, there's mixed reviews!


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 16, 2020)

Effexor did help quite a bit with depression. But it had other side effects as well.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 16, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors versus placebo in patients with major depressive disorder. A systematic review with meta-analysis and Trial Sequential Analysis - PubMed
> 
> 
> PROSPERO CRD42013004420.
> ...


SSRIs fucking suck


----------



## psycophsez (Jan 16, 2020)

Woah, pharmaceudicals scamming people! Tell me something i don't already know lol


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 16, 2020)

splunx said:


> ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4059894/
> 
> AKA dominance is associated with higher serotonin levels. Subordinate baboons injected with serotonin typically rise in social status.




can i inject myself serotonin and dopamine?


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> SSRIs are trash killed my motivation personality and emotions while making me extremely bored to the point I wanted to kill Myself


Can you recover from them


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 16, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> Can you recover from them


Pretty sure you can a bit after a long time

Don’t stop taking suddenly you will become extremely suicidal


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 17, 2020)

psycophsez said:


> Woah, pharmaceudicals scamming people! Tell me something i don't already know lol


cool rumia avi


----------



## wristcel (Jan 17, 2020)

I really wanna try SSRI's to see if they can kill things like approach anxiety


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 17, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I really wanna try SSRI's to see if they can kill things like approach anxiety


They also kill your libido and make you apathic

Lots of non SSRI antidepressants in the market


----------



## damnit (Jan 17, 2020)

my fluxetine/prozac long term use:

* My libido went down for about 60 percent( I can get it up though when needed) .
* Emotional numbness increased a lot, I tested myself by watching videos of little kittens and puppies get tortured and didn't flinch, I am very empathetic when off them, emotions slightly are felt only if it is a close thing to me for example when something very bad happens to a family member.
* Anxiety when talking to people went away, I would feel slightly anxious when speaking in front of 20 + people, but that is normal.
* Less inhibitions ,not giving a fuck attitude, and when I see I'm not caring too much about my daily obligations I add modafinil for sharper motivation.


----------



## psycophsez (Jan 17, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> cool rumia avi
> View attachment 232088



I did not even bother to center her xd


----------



## gaypharoah (Jan 19, 2020)

damnit said:


> my fluxetine/prozac long term use:
> 
> * My libido went down for about 60 percent( I can get it up though when needed) .
> * Emotional numbness increased a lot, I tested myself by watching videos of little kittens and puppies get tortured and didn't flinch, I am very empathetic when off them, emotions slightly are felt only if it is a close thing to me for example when something very bad happens to a family member.
> ...


Currently on the same shit, including moda. Feel the same except for libido, I have much higher libido when on prozac.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 19, 2020)

I smell jews


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 28, 2020)

If jewdan peterstein says that SSRIs are safe, they're safe goyim


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 29, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> If jewdan peterstein says that SSRIs are safe, they're safe goyim


The studies that he mentioned of serotonin increasing social status were done in crabs, Just fucking lol
If you say that animals are similar to humans you can mention rats, blocking serotonin in rats increase their status dramatically. Blocking serotonin in humans reduce all cuck hormones, this is what he needs


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 29, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> The studies that he mentioned of serotonin increasing social status were done in crabs, Just fucking lol
> If you say that animals are similar to humans you can mention rats, blocking serotonin in rats increase their status dramatically. Blocking serotonin in humans reduce all cuck hormones, this is what he needs


What would happen with a serotonin inhibitor? I know serotonin controls a lot of other things so you can't really just exclude it from your body all together.


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 29, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> What would happen with a serotonin inhibitor? I know serotonin controls a lot of other things so you can't really just exclude it from your body all together.


In humans mostly high libido. 1 example is mirtazapine its a inversor agonist at 5ht2c which means It does more "antagonism" than just blocking, this result in the drug reducing cortisol by about 50% in humans

The drug p chlorophenyalanine inhibit serotonin sinthesis and was quite safe in humans
Reducing serotonin to a problematic poin is quite hard, in rats this caused sensorial distortion thinking that they cant beat a cat for example


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 29, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> In humans mostly high libido. 1 example is mirtazapine its a inversor agonist at 5ht2c which means It does more "antagonism" than just blocking, this result in the drug reducing cortisol by about 50% in humans


Less serotonin = more libido??? Are you sure? Less cortisol? So it has only advantages?





Halotestin said:


> Reducing serotonin to a problematic poin is quite hard, in rats this caused sensorial distortion thinking that they cant beat a cat for example


You meant that they can or cannot?


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 29, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Less serotonin = more libido??? Are you sure? Less cortisol? So it has only advantages?
> Of course why ssris have low libido and impontecy as a very commom side effect?
> 
> 
> ...


They can
Sorry
Yes, less serotonin usually means more libido and pleasure
Ssris commom side effects are impotence, anorgasmia and low libido, thise can be prevented by the drug cyproheptadine a serotonin antagonist.
I never saw a undesirable effect on me with serotonin antagonists


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 29, 2020)

Yeah ssris suck.
No better than placebo


----------



## Usum (Jan 31, 2020)

Nothing new.
Don't take "drugs" ... wherever they come from.
Same with tap water...


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 6, 2020)

Usum said:


> Nothing new.
> Don't take "drugs" ... wherever they come from.
> Same with tap water...


Where do you get your water?


----------



## Usum (Feb 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Where do you get your water?


Bought a machine to make distilled water.
Incredible results.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 7, 2020)

Usum said:


> Bought a machine to make distilled water.
> Incredible results.


Could you make a thread about it? Will probably buy one too, I have a feeling 24/7 that I'm poisioning myself drinking tap water.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 7, 2020)

I wish there could be a study looking into the aesthetics of the depressed population


----------



## wristcel (Feb 7, 2020)

if SSRI's really make you low inhibition and 'brave' (so that for example you'd approach a foid who you wouldn't normally) then they're legit and I need them


----------



## Usum (Feb 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Could you make a thread about it? Will probably buy one too, I have a feeling 24/7 that I'm poisioning myself drinking tap water.


You are definitely poisoning yourself.
If only ppl looked at what is left once it has been boiled.
Horrendous.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 12, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors versus placebo in patients with major depressive disorder. A systematic review with meta-analysis and Trial Sequential Analysis - PubMed
> 
> 
> PROSPERO CRD42013004420.
> ...


Dn rd.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2020)

Just blame the jews bro 

low iq


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 19, 2020)

noped said:


> Which machine to buy to distill tap water?


Just tip Water Distiller on google it's just a water filter


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah bro, don't take those important depression meds and just ens up suffering a s having no will to live


----------



## Usum (Feb 19, 2020)

noped said:


> Which machine to buy to distill tap water?


This kind





Megahome 316 Deluxe Water Distiller - Free UK Delivery - HealthRange.co.uk


Megahome 316 Deluxe Water Distiller is the world's first Marine Grade Stainless Steel distiller - only £179.95 with free UK Mainland delivery.




www.healthrange.co.uk


----------



## Chemicel (Feb 20, 2020)

That's why I stopped taking this devil's drug. It's just made to make you complacent to this degenerating and draining society.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 23, 2020)

*SSRI’s are quite literally the blue pill *


----------



## Cretinous (Feb 24, 2020)

Haidut is a moron and a charlatan, but hes not wrong in this instance.

what people dont realize is there are a plethora of drugs and practices in science that only look good precisely because MOST OF THE NEGATIVE RESULTS ARENT BEING PUBLISHED. This is called the "file drawer" or "trash bin" effect. Not only are negative results less likely to be published in a major journal, they are less likely to even be submitted in the first place. This is why modern science is agenda driven... not because of some grand conspiracy, simply because of selfish interest. Everyone wants grants and awards and significant contributions... no one wants to do the scientific equivalent of janitorial work, even though it is absolutely necessary to pursuing the truth.


----------



## Lifemaxxer (Feb 24, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> tl;dr blast testosterone and do amphetamines if ur depressed instead



best advice tbh


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 24, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> Haidut is a moron and a charlatan, but hes not wrong in this instance.
> 
> what people dont realize is there are a plethora of drugs and practices in science that only look good precisely because MOST OF THE NEGATIVE RESULTS ARENT BEING PUBLISHED. This is called the "file drawer" or "trash bin" effect. Not only are negative results less likely to be published in a major journal, they are less likely to even be submitted in the first place. This is why modern science is agenda driven... not because of some grand conspiracy, simply because of selfish interest. Everyone wants grants and awards and significant contributions... no one wants to do the scientific equivalent of janitorial work, even though it is absolutely necessary to pursuing the truth.


"40% of the Brazilians don't respond to antidepressants" https://www.hojeemdia.com.br/horizo...dicação-veja-as-opções-de-tratamento-1.745302


Btw what do you mean with "haidut is a charlatan"? I think that his main motivation is selling stuff tho


----------



## crosshold (Mar 21, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> "40% of the Brazilians don't respond to antidepressants" https://www.hojeemdia.com.br/horizontes/40-dos-brasileiros-com-depressão-não-respondem-à-medicação-veja-as-opções-de-tratamento-1.745302
> 
> 
> Btw what do you mean with "haidut is a charlatan"? I think that his main motivation is selling stuff tho


because theyre not depressed medically, they just live in a fucking shithole


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Mar 25, 2020)

I was on mirtazapin for 2 months and then suddenly stopped. It's the worst thing I have ever done to my brain, I feel even more depressed than before. Shit lowers your libido, now it came back to normal since I've stopped taking them. If I have 1 advice: NEVER TAKE ANTIDEPRESSANTS.
Therapy is much more effective, it's really helping me atm.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

ffs


----------



## Halotestin (Mar 29, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> I was on mirtazapin for 2 months and then suddenly stopped. It's the worst thing I have ever done to my brain, I feel even more depressed than before. Shit lowers your libido, now it came back to normal since I've stopped taking them. If I have 1 advice: NEVER TAKE ANTIDEPRESSANTS.
> Therapy is much more effective, it's really helping me atm.


It's a very good drug hormonally speaking. It increased my libido and pleasure, I tried to stop it just to know how it feels... It's really insanely bad, felt like a conscient nightmare, with restlessness and everything I want to never think or remember started floating in my head and in an extremely vivid and realist way


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Mar 29, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> It's a very good drug hormonally speaking. It increased my libido and pleasure, I tried to stop it just to know how it feels... It's really insanely bad, felt like a conscient nightmare, with restlessness and everything I want to never think or remember started floating in my head and in an extremely vivid and realist way


Apparently you should never stop taking it suddenly it fucks your brain chemistry


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 29, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> It's a very good drug hormonally speaking. It increased my libido and pleasure, I tried to stop it just to know how it feels... It's really insanely bad, felt like a conscient nightmare, with restlessness and everything I want to never think or remember started floating in my head and in an extremely vivid and realist way


of course, it spiked your libido. 
serotonin is bad, the overexpression of the 5-HT receptors leads to a lowered libido and anorgasmia. I've never understood the concept of SSRI's, all they do is make you feel numb. 

it's funny how the anti-depressants that do the complete and utter opposite to SSRI's are the ones that produce better outcomes in clinically depressed individuals.


----------



## Cope (Mar 29, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> it's funny how the anti-depressants that do the complete and utter opposite to SSRI's are the ones that produce better outcomes in clinically depressed individuals.


which ones are you referring to?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 29, 2020)

Cope said:


> which ones are you referring to?


agomelatine. 
the drug displays a significant agonistic affinity for the melatonin receptor family whilst also possessing antagonistic properties on the 5-HT receptor family. 

it works better in combination with other drugs, but a friend of mine had chronic depression and it was also causing bad insomnia, so he gave it a go and within a couple of weeks his mood was lifted and he got out of a bad depression. He'd been on Prozac for a long time and he described the feeling as 'numb'. 

I read a paper about serotonin receptor antagonists producing a smoother less symptomatic decline in depression, I'll try and dig it up.


----------



## Halotestin (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> agomelatine.
> the drug displays a significant agonistic affinity for the melatonin receptor family whilst also possessing antagonistic properties on the 5-HT receptor family.
> 
> it works better in combination with other drugs, but a friend of mine had chronic depression and it was also causing bad insomnia, so he gave it a go and within a couple of weeks his mood was lifted and he got out of a bad depression. He'd been on Prozac for a long time and he described the feeling as 'numb'.
> ...


Yeah, theses drugs do much more than increasing one or 2 neurotransmitters, my psychiatrist commented on 5htp worsening anxiety and depression, and that nobody really knows how exactly ssris works. Several studies show serotonin being a biomarker and inducer of depression in animals and humans. Meanwhile antagonism of certains serotonin receptors are known to ease depression, in this case in a simple and solid mechanism.


To add more: https://www.researchgate.net/public...umans_Implications_for_its_dual_action_status

It appears to exhibit no serotonergic symptoms or toxicity in over-dose by itself, nor is there evidence that it precipitates ST in combination with monoamine oxidase inhibitors, as would be expected if it raises intra-synaptic serotonin levels. Mirtazapine has no demonstrable serotonergic effects in humans and there is insufficient evidence to designate it as a dual-action drug.
Scary stuff:
Up to 80% of young men experience sexual distinction on SSRIs









Rosa damascena oil improves SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction in male patients suffering from major depressive disorders: results from a double-blind, randomized, and placebo-controlled clinical trial


A substantial disadvantage of psychopharmacological treatment of major depressive disorder (MDD) with selective serotonin-reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) is the impact on sexual dysfunction. The aim of the present study was to investigate whether the oil ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




Clark et al24 reported that the SSRIs citalopram, fluoxetine, paroxetine, and sertraline and the SNRI venlafaxine were associated with significantly greater rates *(70%–80%) *of reported total sexual dysfunction, including negative impacts on desire, arousal, and orgasm, than was the placebo









SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction: fluoxetine, paroxetine, sertraline, and fluvoxamine in a prospective, multicenter, and descriptive clinical study of 344 patients - PubMed


The authors analyzed the incidence of sexual dysfunction (SD) with different selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs; fluoxetine, fluvoxamine, paroxetine, and sertraline) and hence the qualitative and quantitative changes in SD throughout time in a prospective and multicenter study...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




It appears that the negative effects of excess serotonin induced by SSRIs are long-lasting as only 5.8% of patients experienced complete recovery *within 6 months, whereas 81.4% showed no improvement at all by the end of that period*

*This should convince anyone that theses shits are toxic. And there's much more, like doubled risk of diabetes type 2 and irreversible bone loss.*


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Yeah, theses drugs do much more than increasing one or 2 neurotransmitters, my psychiatrist commented on 5htp worsening anxiety and depression, and that nobody really knows how exactly ssris works. Several studies show serotonin being a biomarker and inducer of depression in animals and humans. Meanwhile antagonism of certains serotonin receptors are known to ease depression, in this case in a simple and solid mechanism.
> 
> 
> To add more: https://www.researchgate.net/public...umans_Implications_for_its_dual_action_status
> ...


to also add onto the whole serotonin thing, whilst on dihydrotestosterone I've noticed my mood has gone through the roof, which completely contradicts the modern hypothesis in which suggests serotonin is involved in regulating mood, and that more equals better..

dihydrotestosterone affects serotonin in more than one way, firstly, estradiol upregulates the 5-HT receptor family density, whilst also influencing the expression of the receptors. Dihydrotestosterone potently opposes estradiol, therefore, serotonin receptor density decreases whilst the expression of the receptor is also decreased. DHT also inhibits tryptophan within the brain, therefore impacting the synthesis of 5-tryprophan-hydroxy. Another thing I want to add, 3a-androstanediol (one of dht's major metabolites) is a potent positive allosteric GABA-A receptor modulator, equating to lowered anxiety and depression.


----------



## Halotestin (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> to also add onto the whole serotonin thing, whilst on dihydrotestosterone I've noticed my mood has gone through the roof, which completely contradicts the modern hypothesis in which suggests serotonin is involved in regulating mood, and that more equals better..
> 
> dihydrotestosterone affects serotonin in more than one way, firstly, estradiol upregulates the 5-HT receptor family density, whilst also influencing the expression of the receptors. Dihydrotestosterone potently opposes estradiol, therefore, serotonin receptor density decreases whilst the expression of the receptor is also decreased. DHT also inhibits tryptophan within the brain, therefore impacting the synthesis of 5-tryprophan-hydroxy. Another thing I want to add, 3a-androstanediol (one of dht's major metabolites) is a potent positive allosteric GABA-A receptor modulator, equating to lowered anxiety and depression.


Gaba agonism, benzodiazepines for example, are anti serotonin. Mesterolone also makes my mood amazing.

But damm man, how can a male take a drug that causes sexual disfunction on 80% of it's users?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Gaba agonism, benzodiazepines for example, are anti serotonin. Mesterolone also makes my mood amazing.
> 
> But damm man, how can a male take a drug that causes sexual disfunction on 80% of it's users?


it's fucked, probably one of the worst pharmaceutical interventions ever. 
causes impotence, erectile dysfunction, and loss of libido, an excess of serotonin also depletes dopamine in most areas of the brain. 

serotonin is the devil, dopamine is what we should be focussing on.


Halotestin said:


> It appears that the negative effects of excess serotonin induced by SSRIs are long-lasting as only 5.8% of patients experienced complete recovery *within 6 months, whereas 81.4% showed no improvement at all by the end of that period*


that's just plain evil tbh.
and for what gain? these drugs barely work.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> of course, it spiked your libido.
> serotonin is bad, the overexpression of the 5-HT receptors leads to a lowered libido and anorgasmia. I've never understood the concept of SSRI's, all they do is make you feel numb.
> 
> it's funny how the anti-depressants that do the complete and utter opposite to SSRI's are the ones that produce better outcomes in clinically depressed individuals.


Ssris are antidepressants. And they dont make you feel numb, they make you feel content with your life. Although not saying they are worth it


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Ssris are antidepressants. And they dont make you feel numb, they make you feel content with your life. Although not saying they are worth it


they're shit.
there are so many other ways you can reduce depressive symptoms, only uneducated NPC's take the Jewish overlord's castration pill.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> they're shit.
> there are so many other ways you can reduce depressive symptoms, only uneducated NPC's take the Jewish overlord's castration pill.





BigBoy said:


> not saying they are worth it


For most people they arent worth it. 10% of the depressive population has genetic biological depression, they are justified in taking them.

People like me and OP aren't.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> For most people they arent worth it. 10% of the depressive population has genetic biological depression, they are justified in taking them.
> 
> People like me and OP aren't.


alright, I'd advise you to check out the link that OP posted.
how's your libido?


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> alright, I'd advise you to check out the link that OP posted.
> how's your libido?


Im not even on it. 

Pretty high I think about sex 24/7 and have been jacking off 4 times a day for 2 years


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> and have been jacking off 4 times a day for 2 years


brilliant, no wonder you're a fat, depressed loser. (no offense)
SSRI's are objectively bad, look into it, there isn't a justified reason to be using them when there are plenty of alternative methods to decrease the depressive load.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> brilliant, no wonder you're a fat, depressed loser. (no offense)


Im still sad the days I dont jerk off retard


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Im still sad the days I dont jerk off retard


flew over your head. 
keep popping jew pills cunt.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> keep popping jew pills cunt.





BigBoy said:


> Im not even on it.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

okay, you were though correct?
so my point stands.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> okay, you were though correct?
> so my point stands.


I took them to see if my concentration improved, it didnt.


----------



## Cope (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> agomelatine.
> the drug displays a significant agonistic affinity for the melatonin receptor family whilst also possessing antagonistic properties on the 5-HT receptor family.
> 
> it works better in combination with other drugs, but a friend of mine had chronic depression and it was also causing bad insomnia, so he gave it a go and within a couple of weeks his mood was lifted and he got out of a bad depression. He'd been on Prozac for a long time and he described the feeling as 'numb'.
> ...


Never heard of agomelatine, will definitely look into it. Downregulating serotonin is something I've thought about doing for awhile, especially since my recent neurotic symptoms are most likely due to an over-excitation of the 5-HT system. I am prescribed Prozac lol.



Halotestin said:


> Gaba agonism, benzodiazepines for example, are anti serotonin. Mesterolone also makes my mood amazing.


Damn, very good point. Would be very interesting to see how my brain reacts to the use of GABA agonists without a substance upregulating serotonin.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 30, 2020)

Cope said:


> Never heard of agomelatine, will definitely look into it. Downregulating serotonin is something I've thought about doing for awhile, especially since my recent neurotic symptoms are most likely due to an over-excitation of the 5-HT system. I am prescribed Prozac lol.


your libido will literally sky-rocket if you were to use serotonin receptor antagonists. Everyone is different though, some people respond greatly to serotonin, others don't.

personally, for me, my mood is up when dopamine, norepinephrine are through the roof and serotonin is on the lower side.
also calibrating your reward path systems correctly makes things 100x better.


----------



## Cope (Mar 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> your libido will literally sky-rocket if you were to use serotonin receptor antagonists. Everyone is different though, some people respond greatly to serotonin, others don't.
> 
> personally, for me, my mood is up when dopamine, norepinephrine are through the roof and serotonin is on the lower side.
> also calibrating your reward path systems correctly makes things 100x better.


Indeed, I jumpstart myself with PQQ Energy + Caffeine for that dopamine-norepinephrine boost right before work and I’m zoned in the whole time.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cope said:


> Indeed, I jumpstart myself with PQQ Energy + Caffeine for that dopamine-norepinephrine boost right before work and I’m zoned in the whole time.


that's a great option. 
dopamine and norepinephrine mog the shit out of serotonin.
are you taking the Prozac atm? or is it only prescribed fro you?


----------



## Halotestin (Mar 31, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Ssris are antidepressants. And they dont make you feel numb, they make you feel content with your life. Although not saying they are worth it


Feeling numb is one of their main and more frequent side effects...


----------



## Cope (Mar 31, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> that's a great option.
> dopamine and norepinephrine mog the shit out of serotonin.
> are you taking the Prozac atm? or is it only prescribed fro you?


I do take it currently, gonna get off of it for good though this time. Was thinking I might taper with 5-HTP.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cope said:


> I do take it currently, gonna get off of it for good though this time. Was thinking I might taper with 5-HTP.


Supposedly majority of it it is decarboxylated into serotonin outside of the blood-brain barrier. 5-hydroxytryptophan can cross the blood-brain barrier, of course, but serotonin cannot. The efficacy with the supplementation of 5-HTP is iffy because of this reason, sure some will cross the BBB and eventually be converted into serotonin via the L-amino acid decarboxylase enzyme, but a large chunk of it will fail to make it to the brain unaltered. The same thing goes for people taking Levo-dopa, majority of it is going to peripherally converted into dopamine before it reaches the brain, this is why a combination of both Levo-dopa and a dopa-decarboxylase inhibitor is used in Parkinson's treatment, carbidopa (decarboxylase inhibitor) cannot cross the BBB, meaning it will inhibit the conversion of L-dopa to dopamine and allow the L-dopa to cross the BBB in which dopa-decarboxylase isn't inhibited.


----------



## Cope (Mar 31, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Supposedly majority of it it is decarboxylated into serotonin outside of the blood-brain barrier. 5-hydroxytryptophan can cross the blood-brain barrier, of course, but serotonin cannot. The efficacy with the supplementation of 5-HTP is iffy because of this reason, sure some will cross the BBB and eventually be converted into serotonin via the L-amino acid decarboxylase enzyme, but a large chunk of it will fail to make it to the brain unaltered. The same thing goes for people taking Levo-dopa, majority of it is going to peripherally converted into dopamine before it reaches the brain, this is why a combination of both Levo-dopa and a dopa-decarboxylase inhibitor is used in Parkinson's treatment, carbidopa (decarboxylase inhibitor) cannot cross the BBB, meaning it will inhibit the conversion of L-dopa to dopamine and allow the L-dopa to cross the BBB in which dopa-decarboxylase isn't inhibited.


Mirin knowledge, have you tried this out yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cope said:


> Mirin knowledge, have you tried this out yourself?


no, I haven't, but I'd like to in the future. The combination of levodopa and carbidopa interests me.
I've used dopamine receptor agonists, they made me hypersexual, addicted to porn, highly autistic and borderline psychopathic. There obviously seems to be a perfect median.


----------



## Dutcher (Apr 4, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> no, I haven't, but I'd like to in the future. The combination of levodopa and carbidopa interests me.
> I've used dopamine receptor agonists, they made me hypersexual, addicted to porn, highly autistic and borderline psychopathic. There obviously seems to be a perfect median.


Anyway back from PSSR?
im 80% recovered a year later. I get morning erection. Can have sex and enjoy masturbation. I longer get night fluid if I don’t masturbate unless I’m bored and I don’t feel the need or the same level of libido.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 13, 2020)

Yh


----------



## Porridge (Apr 13, 2020)

SEROTONIN IS A BYPRODUCT/MARKER OF STRESS.
HARMFUL MONOAMINE.

I TAKE 1MG CYPROHEPTADINE ALMOST EVERY NIGHT TO REDUCE IT.

SSRIs WERE CREATED WHEN THE PATENTS FOR MAOIs EXPIRED. 
THEY'RE NOT USEFUL AT ALL, THEY WERE MADE JUST TO ENRICH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES.

THE ONLY SEROTONINERGIC EXCEPTION: [ISPOILER]psilocybe cubensis Mexican B+[/ISPOILER]






Serotonin: Effects in disease, aging and inflammation


In the early 1950s, several people recognized that the symptoms produced by administering an excess of serotonin were similar to those experienced by people with intestinal tumors called argentaffinomas or carcinoid tumors, which are usually in the small intestine or appendix.



raypeat.com









Serotonin, depression, and aggression - The problem of brain energy.


Serotonin research is relatively new, but it rivals estrogen research for the level of incompetence and apparent fraudulent intent that can be found in professional publications. This is partly because of the involvement of the drug industry, but the U.S. government also played a role in setting...



raypeat.com









Tryptophan, serotonin, and aging


Beginning with the industrial production of glutamic acid (sold as MSG, monosodium glutamate), the public has been systematically misinformed about the effects of amino acids in the diet.



raypeat.com





</end of thread>


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

The High Serotonin Personality » MENELITE


Serotonin is a complicated neurotransmitter that, contrary to other neurotransmitters, has an influence on everything in the body. It’s currently believed to aid in anxiety, depression, impatience, impulsiveness, anger, etc. … Continue reading The High Serotonin Personality




men-elite.com













The High Dopamine & Histamine Personality » MENELITE


You’re probably wondering “what’s the deal with high dopamine AND histamine?” Well, let’s just say dopamine and histamine actually have a love-hate relationship going on. Let me explain… let’s imagine … Continue reading The High Dopamine & Histamine Personality




men-elite.com













Maximize dopamine and live life on cloud nine with laser focus, drive, ambition, euphoria & great energy » MENELITE


I want to share with you something you probably never heard before…or heard the opposite of what I’m about to tell you. Dopamine is actually the happy hormone…Boom! Serotonin has … Continue reading Maximize dopamine and live life on cloud nine with laser focus, drive, ambition, euphoria & great...




men-elite.com





This site explains everything in good detail and understandable way about why seratonin is bad and dopamine is the real happiness hormone. It has tons of sources in the texts

@Dyorotic2


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

Porridge said:


> SEROTONIN IS A BYPRODUCT/MARKER OF STRESS.
> HARMFUL MONOAMINE.
> 
> I TAKE 1MG CYPROHEPTADINE ALMOST EVERY NIGHT TO REDUCE IT.
> ...


based based based.
serotonin is horrible, it makes men incompetent and submissive, it makes you emotional and weak-willed, easily bent. 
also, cyproheptadine is a weak anti-androgen, just keep that in mind.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> based based based.
> serotonin is horrible, it makes men incompetent and submissive, it makes you emotional and weak-willed, easily bent.
> also, cyproheptadine is a weak anti-androgen, just keep that in mind.


Doesn't seratonin make you emotionally and pleasure numb? Thats why people using ssri are numb af


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Doesn't seratonin make you emotionally and pleasure numb? Thats why people using ssri are numb af


the typical SSRI user is a morbidly obese diabetic single mother that thinks being gloomy because she regrets not shoving a coat hanger up her meat roast pussy when she was 30 means she's depressed. 

but all jokes aside, SSRIs are dogshit, if they don't placebo you out of your depression, they'll end up downregulating your 5-HT receptor family and when you discontinue the drug you'll be back at square one, not only that but during the time that you're voluntarily flooding your brain with serotonin, you'll lose your libido, ability to form an erection and you won't be able to cum, serotonin also depletes your brain of dopamine. Put two and two together.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> the typical SSRI user is a morbidly obese diabetic single mother that thinks being gloomy because she regrets not shoving a coat hanger up her meat roast pussy when she was 30 means she's depressed.
> 
> but all jokes aside, SSRIs are dogshit, if they don't placebo you out of your depression, they'll end up downregulating your 5-HT receptor family and when you discontinue the drug you'll be back at square one, not only that but during the time that you're voluntarily flooding your brain with serotonin, you'll lose your libido, ability to form an erection and you won't be able to cum, serotonin also depletes your brain of dopamine. Put two and two together.


So whats best to do if you feel lethargic every day, can't feel that much pleasure from mundane things, and just bored of life?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> So whats best to do if you feel lethargic every day, can't feel that much pleasure from mundane things, and just bored of life?


I'm not an expert, at all, but the first thing I'd suggest that you do is completely cut off pornography (if you already haven't), don't masturbate at all, go at least 90 days without fapping or watching any porn, that's enough to rejuvenate your dopamine receptors, you then need to calibrate your reward pathways to be susceptible to activities that wouldn't have given you a rush of dopamine, reading? studying? focusing on a career path? etc.

just by quitting porn and masturbation, you'll notice a difference, i've dabbled here and there with drugs, specifically dopamine receptor agonists like cabergoline and bromocriptine, both made me hyper-sexual and addicted to porn (because of my un-calibrated reward pathways) whilst barely improving my mood and motivation.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I'm not an expert, at all, but the first thing I'd suggest that you do is completely cut off pornography (if you already haven't), don't masturbate at all, go at least 90 days without fapping or watching any porn, that's enough to rejuvenate your dopamine receptors, you then need to calibrate your reward pathways to be susceptible to activities that wouldn't have given you a rush of dopamine, reading? studying? focusing on a career path? etc.
> 
> just by quitting porn and masturbation, you'll notice a difference, i've dabbled here and there with drugs, specifically dopamine receptor agonists like cabergoline and bromocriptine, both made me hyper-sexual and addicted to porn (because of my un-calibrated reward pathways) whilst barely improving my mood and motivation.


I fap 3 times everyday on cuck porn, is this indeed bad??


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I fap 3 times everyday on cuck porn, is this indeed bad??


you're joking, right? please say yes.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> you're joking, right? please say yes.


Larp, but i do fap 3 times to beastiality, scat, pregnant gangbang, hijab porn etc. My dopamine receptors are extremely fried from porn use for years that i can't get a good hit on vanilla porn, i need some bizarre shit to get some dopamine.
Will try to quit from today completely


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> but i do fap 3 times to beastiality, scat, pregnant gangbang, hijab porn etc.


jesus fucking christ.
it's over if you're onto scat porn and pregnant women. And you wonder why you have anhedonia?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> jesus fucking christ.
> it's over if you're onto scat porn and pregnant women. And you wonder why you have anhedonia?


I know, but the dopamine hit is soo good, from today i will cut every porn forever, its very hard tho, don't know what to do


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I know, but the dopamine hit is soo good, from today i will cut every porn forever, its very hard tho, don't know what to do


just don't watch it, that simple.
after a week you'll feel so much better, it's just once you relapse the hit of dopamine is 10000x stronger because you've given your receptors the opportunity to resensitize


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> just don't watch it, that simple.
> after a week you'll feel so much better, it's just once you relapse the hit of dopamine is 10000x stronger because you've given your receptors the opportunity to resensitize


Yeah remember when i did nofap and no porn once when i was 15 (back then i was full of life and energy) and after two weeks it hit a peak and holy shit it felt very bad i felt extremely horny that i started to download Skyrim sexy mods and make a female character with a big as and boobs and prostitute her so she gets fucked, got a huge boner the whole time it felt like i was on a drug after i relapsed, i felt incredible, porn is literally like meth


----------



## Halotestin (Apr 30, 2020)

I remember reading a few studies on the effect of cyproheptadine on hormones. If my memory doesn't cuck me it's weak anti androgenic mechanism are only by suppressing adrenal glands, the studies were made mostly in women with adrenal diseases such hirsutism, by this mechanism it blocks cortisol, Wich is good, adrenal glands androgens have some drawbacks and may be more effective at giving you a high noorwood number. They are kinda irrelevant, the amount barely make a difference, your androgens should come from the testicles, which cypro probably increase. Paradoxically it can increase prolactin in some but it's kinda rare to happen. (Idk if you already know all the shit on adrenals but it's better explain anyway)


I sincerely think that this porn dopamine connection is a bunch of broscience and likely irrelevant. Just take zinc and b6 and you will get at least several fold more dopamine than nofap.

I fapped 10 times before lab tests on the results my prolactin very low (5, Wich is the lower end of reference) I wasn't even taking anything so one more proff that nofap is bullshit. Masturbation reduce cortisol, anxiety, depression and increases overall well being.

@TsarTsar444


----------



## RobticaI (May 1, 2020)

I've only took them for a year and they ruined my libido. I used to not be able to go through a day without fapping, now I can do nofap for weeks like it's nothing.


----------



## lonelystoner (May 1, 2020)

DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> 1. Antidepressants are no more effective than placebo for mild-to-moderate depression;
> 2. *In fact, studies have demonstrated that as many as 85% of people recover spontaneously from depression.*


Interesting . What about combining SSRIs with a lift weighting program and a diet that promotes fat loss and muscle growth?


RobticaI said:


> I've only took them for a year and they ruined my libido. I used to not be able to go through a day without fapping, now I can do nofap for weeks like it's nothing.


Did they help with your depression and anxiety ?


TsarTsar444 said:


> Doesn't seratonin make you emotionally and pleasure numb? Thats why people using ssri are numb af


They increase serotonin levels.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 2, 2020)

Ssri is legit u broscientist foilhat

but not good if they lower ur libido.


----------



## RobticaI (May 2, 2020)

lonelystoner said:


> Did they help with your depression and anxiety ?


No bro. That hasn't changed at all.


crosshold said:


> idc ssris probably saved my life


I never heard a guy say that after it shut down their libido.


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (May 2, 2020)

High iq. SSRI are pure garbage


----------



## crosshold (May 3, 2020)

RobticaI said:


> No bro. That hasn't changed at all.
> 
> I never heard a guy say that after it shut down their libido.


my libido is fine, it just takes longer to cum


----------



## Yusu (May 3, 2020)

what abou wellbutrin AD as dopamin agonist?
just want to say I am taking ssri some years middle to low dose

positive:
they helped with clinical depression, but with time the effect minimize
little effect on anxiety
low inhib as fuck but with some anxiety (I have some low inhib behaviour which scares me... that is not good if you are not socially aware
I think a little bit more mitivation

negative:
you become really emotional numb but not too strongh if you take middle doses
zombie like feelings
(once I took accidently double dose and I was like a fucking zombie like drunk without happy feelings)
I am and was always high erected.I become errected easy then I talk with a attractive girl, get lots of boners BUT it become a little bit less. Still good

I think the theory with dopamine and prolactin is true, but it is much more complex and not that terrible

IF YOU HAVE CRIPPLING DEPRESSION JUST TAKE IT IT WILL SAVE YOU AT LEAST FOR SOME TIME AFTER THAR GO THERAPY
Also take vitamin b6 and zinc shile SSRI because of dopamine and prolactin


The thing is the next time I will try wellbutrin which helps with dopamine, along with ssri for social anxiety


----------



## Halotestin (May 3, 2020)

Yusu said:


> what abou wellbutrin AD as dopamin agonist?
> just want to say I am taking ssri some years middle to low dose
> 
> positive:
> ...


Wellbutrin tends to be less effective for anxiety but its a really good drug, and combine well with SSRIs I use it myself. Mirtazapine and tianeptine are other examples of positive drugs. The zinc may be protecting you from a good portion of SSRI damage.

Creatine and ginseng/ ashwaganda have antidepressant effectiveness compared to SSRIs, magnesium also help, all this are cheap. 









Zinc modulation of serotonin uptake in the adult rat corpus callosum - PubMed


Antidepressants partially inhibit the uptake of 5-hydroxytryptamine (5-HT; serotonin) in the rat corpus callosum (CC), a white matter commissure involved in interhemispheric brain communication. It is also known that zinc modulates many proteins, including neurotransmitter transporters. We...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Antidepressants partially inhibit the uptake of 5-hydroxytryptamine (5-HT; serotonin) in the rat corpus callosum (CC)

Zinc increased 5-HT uptake in a concentration-dependent

1 microM (2 months of 20/30mg achieve this concentration in humans) *zinc potentiated 5-HT uptake in the cingulate cortex by 58% and in the Raphe nucleus by 65%

The antidepressants fluoxetine and imipramine inhibited 5-HT uptake in the CC by approximately 50%, whereas 6-nitroquipazine, a potent 5-HT uptake blocker, inhibited uptake by only 23%. Interestingly, inhibition of 5-HT uptake by all three substances, fluoxetine, imipramine, and 6-nitroquipazine, was counteracted by the presence of 1 microM zinc. Free zinc may thus contribute to modulation of extracellular levels of 5-HT and its removal.*


----------



## Yusu (May 3, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Wellbutrin tends to be less effective for anxiety but its a really good drug, and combine well with SSRIs I use it myself. Mirtazapine and tianeptine are other examples of positive drugs. The zinc may be protecting you from a good portion of SSRI damage.
> 
> Creatine and ginseng/ ashwaganda have antidepressant effectiveness compared to SSRIs, magnesium also help, all this are cheap.
> 
> ...



zinc and creatine improved me in many fucking ways
vit b6 aswhaganfha and gabba supplements also helps
good diet, sport
approaching girls

all better than this fucking ssri, but I cant stop taking it, I will slowly go over wellbutrin


----------



## beyourself (May 5, 2020)

*ye bro brb switching to multivitamins*
​


----------



## basedfedoracel (May 5, 2020)

beyourself said:


> *ye bro brb switching to multivitamins*
> ​


mirin ur blurgang avi ngl


----------



## beyourself (May 5, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> mirin ur blurgang avi ngl
> View attachment 391828


*now he looks like a norwooding pedophile convict
mirin indeed*​


----------



## Troglodyte (Oct 30, 2020)

not a necrobump
*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 1, Bluepilled: 1)*


----------



## Troglodyte (Oct 30, 2020)

ngl i would be happy to rent a van and run these normalfags over who see us as zoo animals


----------



## sensen (Oct 30, 2020)

damnit said:


> I tested myself by watching videos of little kittens and puppies get tortured



weird flex but ok


----------



## Yusu (Dec 10, 2020)

I will quit them and report

but here is a question related about them
https://looksmax.org/threads/can-serotonin-really-increase-social-status.256960/


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 10, 2020)

what about vyvanse?


----------



## Yusu (Dec 26, 2020)

most depression is dopamine based and ssri are painful for the body don't take this shit take wellbutrin max 6 months and do a therapy

The psy. should be ashamed to give this shit even to 13 years children!


----------



## Yusu (Jan 27, 2021)

daily reminder








Why ssri are terrible (I took them 8years)


Beside reducing testosterone, increasing cortisol prolactin and estrogen, aging face, fucking skin, there is one other aspect that is the most terrible effect: The main effect. First off: I took it for 8 years, I am almost done with the tapering. So I can, anecdotally, confirm my theory. Also...




looksmax.org


----------

